# Introducing kids to whethers?



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

hello all,
I am new to the forum and goat packing and have a question. I may be getting 2 apline /sannen kids that are dehorned. would it be alright to put them in the same pen with my 2- 2 1/2 y/o alpine whethers that have horns? the pen is about 30'x90'. I am fencing in an area that is a little more than an acre. i just wont get it done right away. will the kids be ok. should i for sure wait till i get the bigger pen built to add the kids. thanks for the help.

brandon


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you the same Brandon I've been talking to by email? Glad to see you asking questions before you get in over your head. 
You definitely want to have a separate pen and feeding area for any little guys till they are yearlings. Otherwise the big buys will bash them when eating and take the best sleeping spots etc.

When you do get them, go ahead and hike them together so they can bond but keep them sparate when you are not around.


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

Yeah it's me. I am torn in what I want to do. I think it would be better to get some goats from a pack goat breeder (aka you) but cannot afford them right now. I found an add for this cross out where I live that I could afford now but they arent from pack goat stock. I told the lady I want to look at them but am hesitant to buy any yet. So many decisions :roll: I probably will that the patient route and wait till next year. I have a tendency to jump into stuff and and trying to be patient. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Introducing kids to wethers?*

I agree. Young ones trapped in a 60X90 space with 2 big horned wethers is a sure way to get them hurt. Dominate goats like their space and don't care if there is no place for the other goats to go. I'd at least fence off a 30' section for the kids to live safely.


----------

